# Bearing upgrade theory



## Kelley71 (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi folks,

New user here. I have a question about bearing upgrade theory.

1. If one uses a lot of centrifugal braking due to lagging bait casting skill, a hotrod bearing is wasting time because you are riding with the brakes on? Or will the increased efficiency make the break system work better?

It just seems a hot rod would only work well on a free spooler. I am just trying to wrap myself around the theory.

Best regards,


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Centripetal brakes only work when your lure is accelerating away/going up and out. They retract and do nothing after that so at max height they do nothing, retract, and your spool is free on the way down just dragging the line out still.

Bearings theoretically make casting effort easier....

I have never seen a need or benefit personally but some will disagree....


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I've never seen much of a difference between stock bearings and upgraded ones. I only change them out when they are rusty/gritty and I can't clean them.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*brakes on*

only someone afraid of speed would ride the brakes, in a hot-ride. If you are afraid of distance casting, tighten the brakes, or no need for high speed bearings. But if distance is your game, adjust the cast control and now you have it. Bottom line, if you are not going to utilize the high speed bearings to their fullest, no need for them.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Boca Hybrid ceramic bearings are faster, lighter and longer lasting. and with Bocas new Q series bearing you will have a bearing that has been tested to handle saltwater three time longer than any bearing on the market. The Q will cost a few dollars more from Boca but I will offer them at the same price for the first year. I have 3x10x4 in stock( will cover any Shimano after the D series).


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

c hook said:


> ....Bottom line, if you are not going to utilize the high speed bearings to their fullest, no need for them.


Agreed. Simple as that. I lean towards using standard replacement bearings. They work fine and they certainly don't slow things down. Good oil and keeping the bearings running clean is the key.

Not sure if the OP got what he wanted from all of this exchange but the majority of the input so far seems to support his theory.


----------

